# 2015 prototype



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Robert Gesink rode it at Fleche Wallonne:










Looks like a climber/allrounder, but there seems to be some aeroness at the head tube and fork crown.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Look how long that stem is and the vertical drop to the bars!


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

Is it carbon, or aluminum? It has suspiciously straight tubes for carbon


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Not more than a Cdale Evo or a Focus Izalco Max. They don't make seat stays like that in Al.
It's Gesink's setup.. He's lanky and pro..


----------



## Jalamari (Apr 20, 2015)

i read it is possibly a climbing frame called Specialissima CV that was registered on uci list a while a go


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

If I were to guess, I would say it's a Sarto ,rebadged as a Bianchi for obvious sponsorship reasons.


----------



## Jalamari (Apr 20, 2015)

the way the seatstays are connected to the seattube and toptube on that bike looks very different from all sartos

why would they use and rebrand a bike from different company anyway, if they test other companys products i would guess they make it blank not rebrand for obvious legal issues


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Jalamari said:


> i read it is possibly a climbing frame called Specialissima CV that was registered on uci list a while a go


That's very plausiblissima!


----------

